
ZFS for Dummies - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.nexenta.com/corp/zfs-education/176-zfs-for-dummies
======
cdvonstinkpot
The community edition of this vendor's product allows for 18TB capacity
without the purchase of a license:
[http://www.nexentastor.org/projects/site/wiki/CommunityEditi...](http://www.nexentastor.org/projects/site/wiki/CommunityEdition)

I personally love this product.

